# would love to ride with you guys... Long Island... Shop/group rides ?



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi from Sunny Southern California !!

I'll be visiting my folks in Franklin Square, Long Island... When I'm there all we do is eat so i figured i should bring a bike  

I'll be there from May16th-23rd. Anyone want to ride ? Popular shop rides on the Island ? 

Thanks in Advance !!
-LinoD.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Shop rides in Nassau County, closest to you.

Brands Cycle and Fitness. Saturday 7AM rollout. ~40 miles. Usually about 30 folks of mixed abilities. Mass rollout, but ride breks into groups by ability about 5 miles in. This is my weekly shop ride. Great group of guys, with the ride run by the shop's patriarch, Jaime. Ask for him. If you finish the ride and want more, you can go down to Cedar Creek Park, about 1 mile from the shop and hit up the Jones Beach MUT which is a nice, 5 miles scenic multi-use trail that goes right down to the water's edge more or less. 

Mineola Bike and Mower. Sundays 8AM. Has structured AA, A and B rides. Never rode with these guys, but know a bunch of them and they are a good group of strong riders who will be happy to welcome you to ride along with them.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 28, 2011)

I think Briwckwell cycles has a bike ride every sunday at 8am i believe. alternating starts between their shops at New Hyde Park and Manhasset.


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

I rode with Mineola club grop A last Sunday.. As this was my first group
Ride I'd say that I like it. I did not know anyone there but these guys where very friendly. I definitly will join and ride with them again.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Hey LinoD. Join us at the granfondony ride.. May 20th.

GRAN FONDO 110 miles/177k and 8,500 feet of climbing

MEDIO FONDO The 60mile/100k Medio Fondo


----------

